# Just when you thought they were gone..



## OUTCAST (Oct 19, 2013)

Started off kind of slow. We were catching a few Bull Reds and then this beast came ripping through. October in Hilton Head is ridiculous.


----------



## DINK MASTER (Oct 21, 2013)

Man, we had a blast. Selene said that tarpon was the best birthday present she ever had !! Thanks again for a great trip. Can't wait to do it again. 

If anyone want's a first class guided trip, call Chip at OUTCAST in Hilton Head.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 21, 2013)

Err...That redfish laying in the boat there looks "a tad" out of slot...


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 21, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Err...That redfish laying in the boat there looks "a tad" out of slot...



Thanks, those reds are a blast to catch. Yeah, it's way out of slot.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 21, 2013)

DINK MASTER said:


> Man, we had a blast. Selene said that tarpon was the best birthday present she ever had !! Thanks again for a great trip. Can't wait to do it again.
> 
> If anyone want's a first class guided trip, call Chip at OUTCAST in Hilton Head.



That was absolutely awesome! Thanks for the kind words, looking forward to getting you out this winter. I'm putting together a video from a few fishing trips in the last couple of weeks, I'll send you the link when I upload it. It has a couple of great clips of your tarpon jumping. 
Thanks again!


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 22, 2013)

You harvested an illegal fish?  I'm just a little surprised, that's all.


----------



## DINK MASTER (Oct 22, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> That was absolutely awesome! Thanks for the kind words, looking forward to getting you out this winter. I'm putting together a video from a few fishing trips in the last couple of weeks, I'll send you the link when I upload it. It has a couple of great clips of your tarpon jumping.
> Thanks again!



Thanks, looking forward to the winter trip and the video as well.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 22, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> You harvested an illegal fish?  I'm just a little surprised, that's all.



Where does it say I harvested it? We had 2 fish on multiple times, not sure where you live, but its not illegal to have one lay on the floor while dealing with another.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 23, 2013)

Im not trying to be "that guy"- but lets face it-whether you kept the fish or not, it died because of how long it was left out of the water. More food for thought:holding a giant threadfin out of the water and holding by its jaw is very bad for the fish as well. 

You are clearly a great fisherman, just remeber to respect the very thing that affords you a living.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 23, 2013)

Hilarious, you know what you are and you feel the need to deny it immediately. Too funny! 

Were you on my boat? Do you know how long the fish was out of the water? No, once again you're just assuming so you can write something derogatory about an awesome catch. But obviously it makes you feel better, so fire away.

Redfish are hardy fish, I've transported them to other fisheries and had them out of the water much longer and they survived. I could give 100 examples, but I really dont feel the need to. 

As for the Tarpon; anything having to do with boating a fish that large isnt good for it. Just hooking it isnt good for it. But it's a Tarpon, and just like 99% of the guides, its coming in the boat for pictures.  For a guy who just posted pictures of snapper, a king mackerel and an amberjack all laying on the grass....you sure are sensitive to what happens on other peoples boats.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 23, 2013)

What I want say from here on is just going to make it look like I'm trying to trash you and your business, which is not my intent.  I apologize for not just sending you a PM about this entire matter instead of posting something. 

My only intent was to say that I'd like to see more people treat fish that will not be harvested with a little more care. That's it. 

Tight lines.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 23, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> Hilarious, you know what you are and you feel the need to deny it immediately. Too funny!
> 
> Were you on my boat? Do you know how long the fish was out of the water? No, once again you're just assuming so you can write something derogatory about an awesome catch. But obviously it makes you feel better, so fire away.
> 
> ...


99% of the other guides do it, so that makes it all right? That kind of attitude will soon get laws in Ga like Florida already has, forbidding removing a tarpon from the water at all.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 23, 2013)

No apology is necessary. I dont think you're being honest with your intentions, but thats water under the bridge. 

I guess if the rolls were reversed I could have spent 30 mins writing a crushing response to your latest proud post "100 miles out for 44 hours", only to come home with snapper, 1 kingfish and 1 amberjack. But I'd like to think I have more class than that. 

The loser in this is my customer, an avid contributor here. Instead of congratulating her on an insane catch on her birthday, you spend the next 3 days studying the pics with a microscope with full intentions in finding something to complain about. And its a shame, because they're the classiest people...and you've done your best at tarnishing the day. 

Maybe I took this too far and hopefully I didnt offend you, I just try and be positive when I can.  I'll leave it at that.

Tight lines to you.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 23, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> 99% of the other guides do it, so that makes it all right? That kind of attitude will soon get laws in Ga like Florida already has, forbidding removing a tarpon from the water at all.



I'm giving an example, and I dont fish in Ga. Its not an attitude, its an honest opinion. I pull Tarpon into the boat, especially if its the first one they've caught, nothing illegal about it.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 23, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> No apology is necessary. I dont think you're being honest with your intentions, but thats water under the bridge.
> 
> I guess if the rolls were reversed I could have spent 30 mins writing a crushing response to your latest proud post "100 miles out for 44 hours", only to come home with snapper, 1 kingfish and 1 amberjack. But I'd like to think I have more class than that.
> 
> ...



You can make all the assumptions you want to, but it only took me about 5 seconds to figure out what was going on and roughly how much time had elapsed when comparing the two pictures. I'm also very aware what it takes to get a beast of a tarpon boat side like ya'll did.  There was no studying required.  

I was not looking for a problem to bring up.  I have really enjoyed your posts, and intentionally click on them to live vicariously through them. 


I have absolutely no issues with your customers.  I'm glad they had a good time and you were able to make their day enjoyable. And you are right, I should have said something to congratulate them. I was just a little taken aback about the redfish and posted about it with out thinking enough. My apologies to Dink Master. I have to note that I love his screen name. Shows that he doesn't take himself very seriously and has a good sense of humor, which he should be proud of. 

And I'm a little confused about what you thought my intentions were.  Again, all I ask is that people respect fish we all intend to catch. 

Oh yeah...YES- I went on a 2 day snapper trip to the Middle Grounds (a total mind dump, just what I needed) and brought home a two day limit of what I was targeting- mangos and reds, and picked up some bonus fish.  Really, I can't take a huge amount of credit for it as I didn't read the bottom machine or have the GPS numbers. But I'm not sure how you could write a crushing response to that, given that was my goal for the trip.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 24, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> I'm giving an example, and I dont fish in Ga. Its not an attitude, its an honest opinion. I pull Tarpon into the boat, especially if its the first one they've caught, nothing illegal about it.



If you were fishing in Florida, bring that fish into the boat was illegal. Tarpon over 40" must remain in the water. If you were somewhere else, very possibly could be fine to remove the fish from the water. My issue was saying "everyone else does it, so that makes it ok". One way or the other, glad your clients had a good trip.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 24, 2013)

pottydoc said:


> If you were fishing in Florida, bring that fish into the boat was illegal. Tarpon over 40" must remain in the water. If you were somewhere else, very possibly could be fine to remove the fish from the water. My issue was saying "everyone else does it, so that makes it ok". One way or the other, glad your clients had a good trip.





1) I'm not fishing in Florida. I hope you're not offended easily, but before you give me advice on state regulations...you should read my report. Its only 3 sentences.

2) You misquoted me. I never said "everyone else does it, so that makes it ok".  I was simply stating that if you want to complain about pulling a Tarpon into the boat, you have a long list to object to. Its kind of like PETA, why picket one burger joint when they're everywhere? 

3) I havent done anything wrong. Not only can I pull a Tarpon into the boat, but I can KILL 1 a day it if its over the size limit. And man, thats nice to have.

You guys are like Game Wardens on a crack binge. Just looking for something to whine about. Is everyones life that miserable?

Anymore questions, your honor? The defense rests.


----------



## grouper throat (Oct 25, 2013)

The cropping tool is your friend. lol jk


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 25, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> The cropping tool is your friend. lol jk



hahaa.....yep, I should have known.


----------



## PopPop (Oct 25, 2013)

Dang, they are everywhere.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 26, 2013)

Your character is defined by what you do while no one is watching. No need to crop anything  if you feel good about it! 

Well, for the exception of not displaying your secret spot on the internet.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 26, 2013)

FishingAddict said:


> Your character is defined by what you do while no one is watching. No need to crop anything  if you feel good about it!



 Character..

It was a joke, lighten up. I dont feel good, I feel great.


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to hear! No need to crop then.


----------



## pottydoc (Oct 26, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> 1) I'm not fishing in Florida. I hope you're not offended easily, but before you give me advice on state regulations...you should read my report. Its only 3 sentences.
> 
> 2) You misquoted me. I never said "everyone else does it, so that makes it ok".  I was simply stating that if you want to complain about pulling a Tarpon into the boat, you have a long list to object to. Its kind of like PETA, why picket one burger joint when they're everywhere?
> 
> ...



Buddy, I'm not whining about anything. And no, you didn't say everybody else does it, so it's ok. You said 99% of other charter captains did it, implying that since they did it, you should too. When it comes down to it, I don't really care if you boated the tarpon or not. I also didn't say you were fishing in FL, just that it's illegal to take one under 40" out of the water in Florida. Me thinks that you protest too much. One way or the other, as I already said, glad your clients had a good day.


----------



## dtala (Oct 27, 2013)

me thinks you detractors need to just shut up....

nice catch and congrats to the lady.


----------



## DINK MASTER (Oct 27, 2013)

dtala said:


> me thinks you detractors need to just shut up....
> 
> nice catch and congrats to the lady.



Thanks for the comment. We've actually been on another trip with Chip since this one. Caught more Bull Reds and had a great time. Thank God we didn't catch another Tarpon. Not sure this thread could take another one !!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Oct 27, 2013)

She should be proud! My wife wants nothing to do with fighting a fish that big! It's a real battle.


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 27, 2013)

DINK MASTER said:


> Man, we had a blast. Selene said that tarpon was the best birthday present she ever had !! Thanks again for a great trip. Can't wait to do it again.
> 
> If anyone want's a first class guided trip, call Chip at OUTCAST in Hilton Head.



I told her I was jealous, she has me beat on the reds AND the tarpon, still trying for my first one. Hurry up with the video.

great job to all involved.


----------



## Rob (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats - nice fish!  I have tried to catch a tarpon for years and I have yet to get one to the boat.


----------



## OUTCAST (Oct 28, 2013)

dtala said:


> me thinks you detractors need to just shut up....
> 
> nice catch and congrats to the lady.



Thank you! Greatly appreciate that. 




Rob said:


> Congrats - nice fish!  I have tried to catch a tarpon for years and I have yet to get one to the boat.



Thanks Rob! We got lucky, no doubt about that. This is the latest I've ever seen one and Selene battled it out like a pro to the end.


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 1, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> Hurry up with the video.
> 
> great job to all involved.



I have the video up, but I cant post it because it shows my web address at the end (the moderators deleted my last one). Its a mix of stuff we've caught in the last few weeks. 


You can either PM me and I can send it, or go to Vimeo.com and type in "hilton head fishing charters" in the search and it'll come up. 

Took me a while to put together because its in High-Def and my computer is too old and tired to carry that weight.

Thanks again!


----------



## new blood (Nov 1, 2013)

*Hey Chip!*

Great Pics as usual! Hope everything is good, excuse me "great".  Saw the email you sent me yesterday. Good stuff man. I know I keep saying it but I want to get to the Island soon for another trip. I had a daughter last December and I can't wait till she is old enough to go on a charter with you.

As far as the haters, I see posts like these and it makes me sorry for introducing you to this site. I hope it has Helped bring you business though. 

What was the giant shark for this past season?


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks Cal, appreciate it buddy! Congrats on the little girl, as soon as shes big enough we need to tie her into a beast. Have her beat the one you have on the wall.

No worries on the negative posts. Some of it made me laugh out loud. Its all in jealousy and fun. 

As for the biggest shark---nothing too crazy. Hit 4 tigers this year over a grand, two were in the 1300 lb range and within a week apart. Caught a lot in May between 250-400 and half a dozen around 700.  

This was my latest one, hit this one on Oct 18th. Probably my last till Spring. Look at how wide that head is. Hope you're doing well bud, I'll keep an eye out for you next summer.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 1, 2013)

new blood said:


> Great Pics as usual! Hope everything is good, excuse me "great".  Saw the email you sent me yesterday. Good stuff man. I know I keep saying it but I want to get to the Island soon for another trip. I had a daughter last December and I can't wait till she is old enough to go on a charter with you.
> 
> As far as the haters, I see posts like these and it makes me sorry for introducing you to this site. I hope it has Helped bring you business though.
> 
> What was the giant shark for this past season?



Haters, eh?  

What is a hater? Do you consider someone a hater if they admire your work but don't like something you do?

Must I agree with everything that Outcast does in order not to be a hater?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 2, 2013)

Why would anyone come to a hunting and fishing site to bash hunters and fishermen/fisherwomen for doing what we do?  We sportsman are about the last bunch in America who put our money where our mouth is to support our passions.  If you don't like seeing pictures of game brought to hand, go find another board!

As for these pictures, awesome catch!  Congratulations!


----------



## new blood (Nov 2, 2013)

time to put this thread to sleep. Happy hunting and fishing to all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 2, 2013)

Congrats to the angler !!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Nov 2, 2013)

Looks like a good charter... I'll be checking out your site. Congrats to the angler!


----------



## new blood (Nov 3, 2013)

Old Winchesters said:


> Looks like a good charter... I'll be checking out your site. Congrats to the angler!



Winchester, I highly recommend going out with Chip on a charter. I've been on numerous charters from south Florida to Cape Cod to marlin fishing in Mexico and Hawaii.  Going out with Chip and spending half the charter fishing for Kings,  Spanish and barracudas and the second half fighting a monster shark is definitely one of my most memorable trips. I actually mounted the big tiger I caught with him. Chip knows his business and is a laid back fun guy to be fishing with.


----------



## ssiredfish (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice late season Poon and yea thats a heck of a b-day present right there.  Nice work Capt and crew!!

-But-

I do agree that large fish intended for release shouldnt be gilled or lipped.  An 80# fish doesnt know its 80# until its hoisted outta the water.  Just belly lift that beast and make all the campers happy


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 3, 2013)

ssiredfish said:


> Very nice late season Poon and yea thats a heck of a b-day present right there.  Nice work Capt and crew!!
> 
> -But-
> 
> I do agree that large fish intended for release shouldnt be gilled or lipped.  An 80# fish doesnt know its 80# until its hoisted outta the water.  Just belly lift that beast and make all the campers happy



Thank you, it was a great surprise. We hooked one a week prior but lost it boatside. Correct, when you support the belly its healthier for a large fish, but its impossible when lifting into the boat.  I'm not saying I kept it, but I didnt say anything about releasing it, either. Its actually legal to keep one a day in SC.


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 3, 2013)

Old Winchesters said:


> Looks like a good charter... I'll be checking out your site. Congrats to the angler!



Thank you.


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 3, 2013)

DINK MASTER said:


> We've actually been on another trip with Chip since this one. Caught more Bull Reds and had a great time. Thank God we didn't catch another Tarpon. Not sure this thread could take another one !!!



hahaa...very true!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Nov 3, 2013)

whats the biggest tiger you have got?


----------



## OUTCAST (Jan 24, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> whats the biggest tiger you have got?



I get a few a year over 1,000lbs and once every 4-5 years we get something massive. Largest would have to be in 2011, hooked one pushing 2 grand. Would have broke the record but everybody on board fought it, took 4 hours to get boatside.

Hooked a few others that we fought for hours and never saw. The charter was exhausted and requested to just cut the line.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats to the angler on an impressive birthday catch. Thx for posting, Outcast.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 27, 2014)

wow


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jan 27, 2014)

Outcast, great post.  If your boat magically kills reds let me know.  Mine stay alive for too long flopping in the cooler and scare away the other fish


----------

